
  Why the web economy will continue growing rapidly - prakash
http://cdixon.org/2009/12/26/why-the-web-economy-will-continue-growing-rapidly/
======
noss
I get bad vibes when an industry starts to convince itself that the growth
will continue.

~~~
DarkShikari
Indeed:
[http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/hotproperty/archives/...](http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/hotproperty/archives/LereahNotBust.jpg)

------
ojbyrne
Scott Rafer, in the first comment, summarizes what I immediately thought -
even if the other 90% of the advertising moves to the web, it doesn't mean
that all those dollars will move to the web. It'll be used to cut cots.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
Only if it doesn't result in a competitive disadvantage. If ad spending is
effective it will get done, because those who do it take market share from
those who don't.

Only if it turns out that ad spending on the web is less effective overall
than ad spending on traditional media the ad pie will shrink.

There are no indications that this is actually the case though. The
interactivity on the web opens so much potential for much more engaging types
of advertising. I hate it, but I'm afraid it's only going to increase.

